
Show HN: ReadThisThing – One piece of journalism in your inbox daily - awwstn
http://readthisthing.com/##
======
sanderjd
Do you have an RSS feed? I understand why collecting email addresses is more
attractive for providers of newsletter services like this, and it's true that
people with RSS readers are a niche audience compared to people who will read
emails, but from an RSS-user's perspective, I find email newsletters much less
convenient, and end up unsubscribing from nearly all of them.

Edit: But good job on the curation! I didn't mean to sound so negative, I
bring this up _because_ I want to subscribe.

~~~
daturkel
It's funny, I used to be a heavy Google Reader, and then Feedly user. But
eventually I switched over to newsletters for "push" news discovery. I think
in some ways, an inbox is an appropriate way to consume news (and seems to
almost always come with a degree of curation and digging out the signal from
the noise).

~~~
sanderjd
> I think in some ways, an inbox is an appropriate way to consume news

I guess I really don't see any ways in which it is superior (for me, the
reader) to a feed reader. I use email to communicate with people, not to
consume content. They are such different use cases that I just don't see why
it makes sense to have them in the same place.

------
awwstn
Hi HN, I posted this once before when I first launched it, but it wasn't
received very well. Since then I've added ten thousand subscribers and have
turned the RTT newsletter into something I'm quite proud of. And I got an
email from Dang (HN's moderator) asking me to repost it to give it another
chance. So, here's my second attempt to show it to HN - a v2, if you will.

~~~
minimaxir
> _I posted this once before when I first launched it, but it wasn 't received
> very well._

A note on Show HNs: there is a difference between "wasn't received very well"
and "my submission
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9921936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9921936))
didn't get any upvotes."

Upvoting is a function of luck and timing and failure to get upvotes should
not be taken personally:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9864254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9864254)

~~~
samstave
+1

------
roymurdock
Here's a list of recent articles for anyone who is interested but wants to
sample before committing:

[http://readthisthing.com/archive](http://readthisthing.com/archive)

~~~
azinman2
I was just about to say that I wish the home page had this. Now that I look
back again I see a 'see the archive' link, but considering I was skimming the
page in the first place the design didn't pop.

I'd suggest having a section that is the latest 3 things, or something to that
effect that takes as much space on the page as all the other bits so I figure
out better if I want this or not.

------
daturkel
Not to poach—I'm a big fan of Read This Thing!—but I've been semi-frequently
updating great reads to a side-project site of my own. Reads, etc.:
[http://readsetc.com/](http://readsetc.com/)

I recently started working full time so I'm still trying to figure out how
best to schedule it (and I can see now that I'm definitely due for a few new
posts!), but I intend to keep it going for the time being.

I'm open to any and all feedback.

------
nathancahill
If you like this you might also like Longform
([http://longform.org/](http://longform.org/))

~~~
a_t
Also [http://www.aldaily.com/](http://www.aldaily.com/)

------
azinman2
So I tried to sign up, got the capcha, and then was redirected back to the
main page. Don't know if I was signed up or not (or what the error was
otherwise), but so far nothing in my email.

Update: I did receive the email, but some kind of confirm on the web would be
helpful.

~~~
awwstn
Shoot. It's supposed to redirect here but was broken:
[http://readthisthing.com/success](http://readthisthing.com/success)

Fixed now, thanks for pointing it out.

